# Do you carry a pocket knife?



## cueball707 (Jan 18, 2007)

Just wondering if many folk still carry a pocket knife. I like to have one handy for everyday task. If you carry one , what type do you carry? I usually carry a Gerber pocket knife with a 4 inch blade. It comes in handy for cutting rope, opening boxes, etc.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

99.999% of the time I have a Spyderco Native, plain edge, in my pocket. I usually have a Leatherman also.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I carry this all the time:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If I ain't got a knife in my pocket, I feel I'm nekkid.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have always carried one. I like a little smaller blade than 4". Here is the one I am currently useing. I break or loose knifes too much to buy an expensive knife.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Knives-Tools/Folding-Knives%7C/pc/104791680/c/104740380/sc/104342580/Cabelas-Folding-Lockback-Knives/744819.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/hunting-knives-tools-folding-knives/_/N-1100159


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

480sparky said:


> If I ain't got a knife in my pocket, I feel I'm nekkid.


As a friend says when asked if he's got a knife on him: "I've got my pants on, don't I?"


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I carry this all the time:


Dont leave home without it. My pants pocket will confirm the presence of a knife as the clip slowly tears up the seam at the top of the pocket. I like a fresh razor blade even when I have to cut some nasty stuff. 

The don't make much of a screwdriver though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I keep this one in the truck:











Been using eye protection lately as well:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I always have one with me, but not for use as a "tool". It is just handy.

It is a little less than 2 1/2" and is a Swiss Army knife that is very puny, but works in a pinch and is on my key chain. - Knife blade, screwdriver, bottle opener, pointed "file" blade and a handy scissors. - Also a tooth pick and a tweezers. I replace it every year, but know enough to not try to take it on a plane.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> I always have one with me, but not for use as a "tool". It is just handy.
> 
> It is a little less than 2 1/2" and is a Swiss Army knife that is very puny, but works in a pinch and is on my key chain. - Knife blade, screwdriver, bottle opener, pointed "file" blade and a handy scissors. - Also a tooth pick and a tweezers. I replace it every year, but know enough to not try to take it on a plane.



Rookie.








​


----------



## jamesclerie (Mar 6, 2009)

YES knife and flashlight in my right pocket all the time


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Got one like this in 2002, been in my pocket since.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have one of these on me at all times.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

sparky -

I always have one "toy" available and own a few good knives and some "junk" or gimmick knives in a addition to a few "macho" knives, but I always have my "toy" knife because it is always there.

I also get the handy/convenient ones free, but am too lazy to run and get a big/specialized one quickly when necessary or for a specific need.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine's just like shane's.... only smaller, and plastic, and the blade lock's broke, and there's a notch burned in the blade from a hot wire, and the handle's missing a chunk. Pretty much the same:sad:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I collect Case knives, and I always carry one.

My all time favorite case knife to carry is actually a chep one called a "Sod Buster". Collecting Case knives is cheap and really fun.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Leatherman Wave. ALWAYS. 

It has proven to be my best friend and savior on many occasions!

I do need to get the Titanium one. I have broken various parts one too many times. But it has NEVER failed me.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually, if anybody wants to buy a really sweet knife that's tough as heck on a jobsite I would buy a Kershaw Whirlwind. 

It's an assisted opening lockback that's close to a switchblade. It's opened using only your thumb. The action is reall smooth and it's easy to clean. I love it for gutting our deer as well.

I lost the SOB 2 years and never bought a new one. It's one of the best knives I have ever owned....and own over 200 knives. For about $60 it just can't be beat. I miss that little guy.

The knife was designed by world class knife designer/builder Ken Onion.

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

oops, I meant 20 not 200.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> oops, I meant 20 not 200.:laughing:Mike


Been into the Rum have you:laughing:


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

I always have a letherman and a folding utility knife with me.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's what I carry, 

http://www.drillspot.com/products/95538/Winchester_22-41332_Folding_Pocket_Knife

Its pretty small, which is what I like the most. 
You can hardly tell its in your pocket, nice and lightweight. 

I guess I never liked packing around a big blade.
Don't get me wrong, they have there place. Just not everyday.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I used to carry one of these, but I didn't really care for it. 
Handy, But just a little too bulky,

http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/Stanley-10-810-QuickSlide-Sliding-Pocket-Knife-p/sta-10-810.htm

I still got it somewhere, but I don't use it.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I also have this. I don't wear it around much, though:whistling


My brother got it for me, Army issue jump knife. Thing is scary sharp.:shutup:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

480sparky said:


> If I ain't got a knife in my pocket, I feel I'm nekkid.


I second that sentiment.

I carry a basic Swiss Army knife. Lots of features, most are useful. Can't figure out why they'd put the phillips driver on the back rather than on the end where it could be of some use.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Does a bear shart in the woods?

I carry a fold up razor knife on my belt.








And then in my back pocket I carry a CRKT 3.5" Smooth blade knife. Sharp as H...E...double hockey sticks!

Cut through my finger opening one of those plastic ties on a toy for my daughter. Cut clean just missing the bone. Bled like a stuck pig...probably should have got stitches...nah... a little electrical tape and paper towel did the trick. Once it stopped bleeding...then came the super glue.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

I am another "Leatherman Wave" fan. 

Carrying it constantly has saved me lots of time and many extra steps, not to mention things that might have been postponed indefinitely or never done at all.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

During the last hurricane, I was cutting up a peice of paper with my knife for a drinking game we were going to play. I was already inhebriated, and it was dark, only had candle light.. cut my thumb really bad, and now my girlfriend won't let me have me knives...


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is the "Toad Sticker" I carry all the time....:thumbsup:








​


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, the Doctor says I'm not supposed to carry anything sharper than a crayon, but I generally carry a 3 blade Uncle Henry. Right now it's missing, so I'm carrying a small Colonial lock blade.


----------



## mpvoss (Nov 29, 2005)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I collect Case knives, and I always carry one.
> 
> My all time favorite case knife to carry is actually a chep one called a "Sod Buster". Collecting Case knives is cheap and really fun.


This is what I have, when my pants are on!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't go out of the house without making sure I have my knife on me.
I might forget my wallet, my keys, my glasses....but I ALWAYS have this

...I own several so some are with my glasses I can't find. :laughing:










I use the little nub on the can opener for phillips screws.
I use the nub on the bottle opener for slotted screws.
I've cut flashing with the scissors.
It's a shim.
The awl is a drill.
The saw can cut some serious stuff.
It's a plumb bob.
It's a scalpel.
It's an insulation knife.
It's a pry-bar.
It's a corkscrew.
....and I can't tell you how many times I've used the tweezers to get out a splinter.......

don't leave home without it.........


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

A 3" Swiss knife exactly like the one pictured above. My #1 used tool. The nail clippers come in handy too. No one can tell me what the fishhook looking tool is though?
Steve


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leatherman at all times. I always have a junky little knife in my pocket, as well as a small flashlight.

Pre-Leatherman, and back on the farm, it was always a Case. I can't remember how old I was when I started carrying, but I had one confiscated at school and sent home in a sealed envelope in second or third grade. Dad laughed and allowed as to how maybe I should learn to do without it there.

Good thing 90% of the students were farmers, or I'd probably still be in jail.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

JonM said:


> Here is the "Toad Sticker" I carry all the time....:thumbsup:


That's a great knife, one of my favorites.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I carry a Kershaw "Leek" that I got as a gift from my Snap On dealer.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

_Bought this for my Son. ($180.00) 15 years ago.
His step dad said it was too dangerous for a 12 year old so 
I had to buy it back from him (another $100).
I'm in it $280.00. 

Benchmade elishewitz liner lock, semi serated. Always on me. 
If I ever loose it, I will buy another one just like it._


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

craftsmand lock blade and kolbalt knife...both have been warrantied numerous times

im on my 5th or 6th lock blade all for 10 bucks works great just the clip wears out after a year


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I made this as a kit set up with auto and serrated blade. Ya it is big but I made the scale to fit my hands. Made this after all I could find where liner locks and my fingers didn't like to close them. Other wise long time Gerber fan. Order of day pants then knife in pants
David


http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/product_info.php?cPath=1_13&products_id=20


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I carry a Klein. 2 1/2" blade, what I like about it is that it is really thin.

Doesn't bulk up my pocket. It also has a small 'rod' on the blade so you can open it with one hand. Which is handy. :thumbup:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> I always have one with me, but not for use as a "tool". It is just handy.
> 
> It is a little less than 2 1/2" and is a Swiss Army knife that is very puny, but works in a pinch and is on my key chain. - Knife blade, screwdriver, bottle opener, pointed "file" blade and a handy scissors. - Also a tooth pick and a tweezers. I replace it every year, but know enough to not try to take it on a plane.


 
I also have this one and a drawer full of used ones..... I replace often.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I always wear carpenter jeans. Oddly enough I carry a full size utility knife in my side pocket all the time. My favorite utility knife is the stanley quick change. I own about 20 of them. Inexpensive, reliable, and slim.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> As a friend says when asked if he's got a knife on him: "I've got my pants on, don't I?"


I've said that quite often myself.




Mike's Plumbing said:


> I collect Case knives, and I always carry one.
> 
> My all time favorite case knife to carry is actually a chep one called a "Sod Buster". Collecting Case knives is cheap and really fun.


Thats the same kind I've carried since about '90. Mine is a "Jr." though. The first one had a carbon steel blade. It would turn kind of black in your pocket. Lost it a few years ago and got a new one but with a SS blade. I dont like it as much, but you cant buy the carbon blades anymore. Case makes an awesome knife.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> ...I own several so some are with my glasses I can't find. :laughing:



???


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I loose about one every 6 months.

- Buck 112
- Ken Onion Leek
- Benchmade 556 griptilian
and about a million others.

Lately I have an OLFA in my pocket or my balisong.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

Got a 5" Schrade that I found in an old pickup going to scrap in the early '90s. Can't seem to shake it, broken tip resharpened, ABS handle with name wearing off, blade about sharpened out of existence. Go figure. Prior to it I would carry a Swiss Army knife or some other knife I had spent days shopping for and entirely to much money on. Then I'd promptly lose or break them. I'm actually starting to like this knife now, probably lose it next week now that I admit it.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

A Gerber Paraframe II lives clipped to my left pocket.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> ???


What????

I'm always emptying my pockets of my glasses, bandanna, knife ,some loose change and a pencil.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

If I cleaned out my clothes dryer vent, a couple of mine may show up. 

Is there an organization which awards some special designation for most knives lost in a particular time frame? I would win something. :whistling


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I usually have a small swiss army knife attached to my key chain all the time and my leathermen is never far away.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

carolinahandyma said:


> I usually have a small swiss army knife attached to my key chain all the time and my leathermen is never far away.


I've been looking at the leathermen, does it get too bulky?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i use to carry a knife. for cutting boxes, or cutting tuck tape or whatever... a few years back a coworker got nervous because my pocket knife was visable in my jeans side pocket...... god only knows.... politcal correctness or something..
anyhow. ive been thinking about getting one of these
http://www.videosurf.com/video/ballistic-knife-just-like-in-cod-black-ops-1210530392?vlt=kosmix


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

texastutt said:


> I've been looking at the leathermen, does it get too bulky?


For a while I carried the "Leatherman Crunch" (which has vice grips and is thinner than the "Wave") in my pocket but found it, as you suggest, bulky. My preference is to carry the "Wave" in a sheath on my belt which works well except I need to shift it forward when I drive lest it rub against the seat which is annoying.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

texastutt said:


> I've been looking at the leathermen, does it get too bulky?


When I carry it, it is in a sheath case with a velcro flap on my belt and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The Leatherman on my belt actually does double duty as a "helper" to keep my bags from slipping down my waist in the summer. In cool weather I use suspenders, but in t-shirt season I do without them because they rub my neck raw.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I collect Case knives, and I always carry one.
> 
> My all time favorite case knife to carry is actually a chep one called a "Sod Buster". Collecting Case knives is cheap and really fun.


I was just gonna mention case, they make in in my town. Done a fair amount of office work for them over the years.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

texastutt said:


> I've been looking at the leathermen, does it get too bulky?


Once you have one and REMEMBER it is there in times of need, you will thank Timothy Leatherman to no end!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> What????
> 
> I'm always emptying my pockets of my glasses, bandanna, knife ,some loose change and a pencil.


NOW I understand the sentence. Prior to your expanded explanation, I just did not make sense of it!

Lol at me!


----------



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

*$200 Benchmade*

I have a $200 Benchmade push button knife. It was giving to the military to test a few years back. My buddy received one and I spent the coin for it and I completely love it. I feel like an old man that always has a knife on him but I understand why he always did. I never could justify buying an expensive knife till I bought one! Holds a great long lasting edge very easy to sharpen, and holds up to the challenge. I completely recommend this knife to anyone!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Lately I have an OLFA in my pocket or my balisong.



Having been in the Mini-Truck Customizing Business...


http://www.olfa.com/UtilityKnivesList.aspx?C=61


But ALL metal!




This is the one I am MOST familiar with!

http://www.olfa.com/UtilityKnivesDetail.aspx?C=61&Id=168


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Eh, why not...

Leatherman Wave here.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Benchmade, made in USA, auto open. If you don't hold on, it can flip out of your hand. Don't leave home without it...


----------



## trowlan1 (Feb 6, 2013)

SOG Vulcan Mini











Has low rider clip on bottom of handle, makes it fit comfortably and easy to access.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I collect Case knives, and I always carry one.
> 
> My all time favorite case knife to carry is actually a chep one called a "Sod Buster". Collecting Case knives is cheap and really fun.


One like that cut my index finger to the bone when it collapsed. 
I carry a Benchmade elishewitz.


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

Right now its a blackhawk cqd mark 2. Just the maual open. I have time of kershaws but assisted openings seem to gum up and my blackhawk with a flick of the wrist opens faster than kt kershaws.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

hillbilly512 said:


> Right now its a blackhawk cqd mark 2. Just the maual open. I have time of kershaws but assisted openings seem to gum up and my blackhawk with a flick of the wrist opens faster than kt kershaws.


Use only the thumb. Flick of the wrist is ghey. :jester:


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

It's not a flick knife. I just thumb that one. I cant ever seem to find a knife to replace my kershaw blur. It always ends up back in my pocket


----------



## Balzomedic (Jan 12, 2009)

What I carry every day, Columbia River Knife & Tool, best folder I've ever owned. I even accidentally drove over it with my D6 Cat and it still works fine, although its got a few scratches now.

What I don't leave home without:
Wallet
Cell
Knife
Gun

and not necessarily in order of importance....


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Kershaw cryo


----------



## aib1015 (Mar 4, 2013)

I always have my leatrerman skeletool on me. Feel naked without it.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

This is my spare. Dangerously sharp. 

http://www.gerberknives.co/product/Gerber/Knives/22-41432/EVO-Serrated-Edge


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm super surprised that no one has mentioned the Milwaukee fastback knife. The only way I could stop everyone from borrowing mine was to buy everyone one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92IK_yImEmk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I usually have a utility knife near. I also keep a Gerber combat folder.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll usually carry a little SOG folder I have, and its a great knife. But there's a nice little Benchmade at Cabelas I've been looking at and it's on the "list".


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

CCCo. said:


> Here's what I carry,
> 
> http://www.drillspot.com/products/95538/Winchester_22-41332_Folding_Pocket_Knife
> 
> ...


I miss the old Crow.

That's what I carry too. Small and lightweight.

One thing i would love to find is a compact/lightweight with one blade with phillips and a slotted on it.

My dad always said ''Your only half a man without a knife''.


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

Not a pocket knife but I carry a fixed blade of some sort on my belt everyday.

I have a pair of Buck's that usually ride on the belt at work all day.










Not my picture, I'm no Giant's fan :no:


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't carry a pocket knife specific, but I usually have an Olfa in my pocket. 3 to be exact, I must have like 50 different utility knifes but the Olfa L2's my fav.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been carrying this for about a year now.








http://www.bladeplay.com/item--AKC-Silver-Concord-8-DA-OTF--11085


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Of course 
Gibbs rule #9 . Never go anywhere without a knife. . The CRKT M 16 .Large size Drop point is pretty much my favorite. . It does lots of work And spreads peanut butter real good. 

I also have a week spot for Case knives. My yellow handle trapper is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I've almost always got my Gerber Suspension and a Folding Craftsman Utility Knife(Just like the one TNT posted).









Anytime I'm working I usually also have a C.H. Hanson SpeedRocker Utility Knife.


----------



## A1PW (Mar 19, 2013)

My razor knife with belt holster is always within arms reach, and a fresh pack of blades are always stocked in my tool box.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dad got me this for Christmas










Carry it every day.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I just carry a husky flip out utility knife.


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

first of all these arn't my pictures.

at work:
leatherman surge (on top, bigger wave essentially)








ontario rat 1









I might only carry the surge once the pocket clip comes in

when off work:
spyderco paramilitary 2 and swiss army knife rambler


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> 99.999% of the time I have a Spyderco Native, plain edge, in my pocket. I usually have a Leatherman also.


Just ordered a Spyderco G 10, hope its as good as I hear :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Just ordered a Spyderco G 10, hope its as good as I hear :thumbsup:



I have several Spyderco's. They are great knives.

I gave pink Natives to all the girls in the family.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

The Gerber Suspension is my favorite multi tool. It's the only one that doesn't bite me when I cut a piece of wire, or the jaws slip off something I'm trying to hang on to.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Benchmade are some pretty awesome knives...:thumbsup:

Especially the ones that open real quick with a push of a button...:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Benchmade are some pretty awesome knives...:thumbsup:
> 
> Especially the ones that open real quick with a push of a button...:whistling


I looked at them, but to much dough for a pocket knife for me. I abuse the chit out of em :thumbsup: I paid upwards of 3 bills for a custom made skinning knife, but it has a bad azz Ivory handle and only touches flesh and maybe a graze on a bone if I slip :whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Id love a switch blade :thumbsup:


----------



## Dutchman Tile (Feb 21, 2011)

Letherman Surge EDC


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

jimwalter said:


>



i have the little swiss army knife on my key chain also. its handy and i use it all the time. 
I have gone thry security at the airport with my keys in my carry on bag and forgot that knife was in there twice now and it hasnt been taken yet.
i also have a gerber multi-tool and a gerber fish knife that i dont carry around too much, but they are in my truck.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I looked at them, but to much dough for a pocket knife for me. I abuse the chit out of em :thumbsup: I paid upwards of 3 bills for a custom made skinning knife, but it has a bad azz Ivory handle and only touches flesh and maybe a graze on a bone if I slip :whistling


I lost 3 benchmade Mini Griptillians....3 in the span of two years...seriously. My favorite little knife though.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Have a benchmade something or other. Carry it everyday. Favorite knife and I have had it for 10 years.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's mine. Had it for about five hears now. I'd be lost without it. Used it today to pry the glass panes out of aluminum windows after I heated the glue. I have it with me all the time and use it for everything. I've skinned deer and picked my teeth with it. Cut up a pan of brownies and opened a can of beans the other night at a picnic. Cut my finger to the bone once too, all the way from the underside of the first knuckle around the end to the fingernail. Love that 154cm steel. I touch it up every few days, and it can generally shave the hair off my arm. 

Gave my six year old one similar, but not a Benchmade, when he turned six. Love watching other parents reaction when he whips it out to cut something. Knives teach a kid responsibility in a way few other things can. He's had it in his pocket about every day since, which makes about 3 months without losing it. I expect he'll cut himself pretty good any day now...


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

ClaytonR said:


> Here's mine. Had it for about five hears now.
> 
> Gave my six year old one similar, but not a Benchmade, when he turned six. Love watching other parents reaction when he whips it out to cut something. Knives teach a kid responsibility in a way few other things can. He's had it in his pocket about every day since, which makes about 3 months without losing it. I expect he'll cut himself pretty good any day now...


 My Dad gave me my first pocket knife on my 6 th birthday.
Your right, a knife teaches a kid responsibility in a good way.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Id love a switch blade :thumbsup:


I carry a crkt m16-14sfz its like a switch blade... great knife....


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

I keep a Gator blade in my work truck. Its sharp as all get out.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Swiss Army Pocket Pal for about 35 years.

Have donated 7 or 8 to the TSA or a checkpoint in the local Federal Courthouse over the years.

Always have at least a half dozen brand new ones on hand but will re-sharpen one until I lose it, but have never lost one other than as mentioned above.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

The Spyderco didnt disappoint


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

The new Milwaukee fastback 2 knife just hit the shelves!










It now carrys two extra blades on board!


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Sweet! I have the original Fastback... I'm gonna have to get the 2. I have a thing for utility knives!


----------



## blackdoghamma (Aug 2, 2013)

I like an old school Miller's Falls utility knife.(no thumbslide... fixed blade ) in my belt and Victorinox.SAK Super Tinker in my pocket. This is one of the few Victorinox where the phillips head comes off the end, in standard screwdriver fashion... imstead of off the side like tee-handle.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I also carry the Milwaukee fastback knife every where I go. Always said it would be the best knife ever if it had blade storage. Looks like they solved that issue with the fastback II model.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I carry a spyderco pacific salt. serrated on all but the last half inch. Serration for cutting thru things and the strait at the tip is good for controled cuts or opening things.


----------

